
Ask HN: Anybody using Webpack 2 in production? - pault
I know it&#x27;s still technically in beta, but it sounds like that&#x27;s mainly because the documentation isn&#x27;t finished yet. Is anyone here using it in production, or should I stick with v1 for the medium term future?<p>P.S. The fatigue is REAL. :)
======
DigitalSea
I am using Webpack 2 with Aurelia. The breaking changes are a little bit
painful (like the latest release), but using it in production and it is
completely fine. Documentation is a little scarce, but they're working on it:
[http://webpack.js.org](http://webpack.js.org)

